# Fake ebay item



## ledonatella (Apr 30, 2006)

here's another fake MAC item on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-Ey...cm  dZViewItem


and it kills me this lady has 100% positive feedback. I feel bad for the people getting suckered out of $$$.


----------



## loveinexcess (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw her eyeshadows last night! What a scam.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 30, 2006)

Can't you report items or report a seller? That really sucks that someones going to get suckered into buying it and be disappointed.


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you can but I am not really sure how, I'll have to check.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 30, 2006)

"I got an email from someone saying this line may not be from MAC, I own many many MAC shadows and these are the Exact Beautiful, Vibrant Long Lasting Shadows. I do not think a fake would be this Quality! I am not trying to deceive anyone!"


pfft.  =/  was there even a shadow called Peacock's Tail?  ;


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 30, 2006)

No, and it says it's labeled Prismique, which isn't blue, it's whitish!


----------



## divaster (Apr 30, 2006)

I tried reporting that lady and I guess they don't care. I also messaged her on there and told her they were fake (as if she didn't know, I know, lol) and she wrote back and said " I tried them and they are exactly the same, so what's the difference ". I must be the person she is talking about up there. I hate Ebay scammers.

Are all the name she's using fake? I know she has a Parrot and that's a real name, otherwise in addition to Peacock's Tail she had one listed called Cotton Ball and some other crazy names. Also, she describes Parrot as looking just like a peacock's tail, so I guess that's where she's coming up with her names. What a kook.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 30, 2006)

I just sent her an email in response to her email back to me informing her that I had reported each of her fakes individually to eBay:

"Aren't you responsible for your own listings? If so a quick inquiry to MAC would confirm this. You aren't a victim here, you are victimizing others. Here's a list of people you have sold counterfeit MAC products. Should I contact them and let them know that they have bought counterfeit items from you? I think I should. And I noticed that you haven't cancelled your listings for these yet.
*off to email wassi1107, **muskoka**, lrv714, mornsky, blbo1109, bluemetrogirl and 123havranek to let them know that you defrauded them and that you owe them a refund for these auctions.*"


----------



## laurenmo88 (Apr 30, 2006)

an eye shadow called cotton candy? lol this makes me laugh, she's not even smart enough to use REAL mac names!


----------



## divaster (Apr 30, 2006)

I just looked through her ended auctions. The good news is a lot of her stuff hasn't sold. She did have a listing for "Parrot" a few days ago that was at around $36, but I see that's missing, it's not in current or completed. Maybe that one got taken down.

eta: I notice the ones called "cotton ball" are down too. Someone was laughing at the name at MUA so I know I didn't imagine it. lol.

eta again: I guess cotton ball ended and so did the Parrot. She got $51 for it. I don't know if it's real, though it is the only one that had a real MAC name afaik.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 30, 2006)

I am contacting all of her completed auction buyers of these to let them know they've been scammed by her.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_No, and it says it's labeled Prismique, which isn't blue, it's whitish!_

 
All [or most anyway?] the fake shadows say Prismique in the back, like "Prismique lustre 05", "Prismique lustre 12" etc.


----------



## Ada (Apr 30, 2006)

"Golden Egg", "Mudslide", "Coffee Bean", "Cotton Candy", "Princess Pink" are names of other supposedly "European exclusive" MAC colors.... yeah, riiiiight...

I reported all her fake auctions-- here's the link if anyone else wants to report them too:   http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/...unterfeit.html

I'm such an ebay narc. Whenever I see stuff like this, or people selling used makeup, I always report it. 

This is totally f'ed up because the seller has so much good feedback, and a history of selling what seem to be authentic MAC items. The sad part is that almost all those auctions have bids, and they're all ending tonight-- so even with us reporting them, I doubt that ebay has people on call on sunday nights to take care of this kind of thing.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 30, 2006)

how do u tell that they're fake? just to think i nearly bought that lol


----------



## Ada (Apr 30, 2006)

There's a thread somewhere on here that talks about fake vs real MAC stuff with pictures and everything. The big giveaway there (other than the ridiculous color names) is that the selller says they have a pop-up mirror. All MAC shadows, regardless of where they are released, have the same packaging. MAC has never released any shadow pots with mirrors. If you find the fake MAC thread on here you'll see the fake shadows have a pop up mirror and a little applicator that comes with them-- most fakes seem to have that. Another giveaway is when they are described as having color numbers instead of names-- again, the seller will claim that's how MAC released in Europe or Asia or wherever looks-- but we have girls on here from all over the world, and they can tell you that's not true!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_This is totally f'ed up because the seller has so much good feedback, and a history of selling what seem to be authentic MAC items. The sad part is that almost all those auctions have bids, and they're all ending tonight-- so even with us reporting them, I doubt that ebay has people on call on sunday nights to take care of this kind of thing._

 
Well, I went and reported her too so maybe if more people do it then they'll do something about it. I don't mind so much used things as long as it's stated that way, but fake things are just illegal. Thanks for the link BTW.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 30, 2006)

I have already heard back from some of her victims. They are going to be getting there money back very soon. I also encouraged them to report her to eBay. And I sent out another email to her:
"Just so you know, I've emailed all of the people I found that you sold these to and let them know that they are fake. I have already heard back from some of them and you will be too, very soon. As far as you not knowing, here's a quote from you to someone else regarding these being fakes: I tried reporting that lady and I guess they don't care. I also messaged her on there and told her they were fake (as if she didn't know, I know, lol) and she wrote back and said " I tried them and they are exactly the same, so what's the difference ". I must be the person she is talking about up there. I hate Ebay scammers.

Seems like you weren't being very honest and still haven't contacted all of the people you sold these to, like you said you were. So glad I could help correct that and let your buyers know so they could get their money back and report you to eBay."

I am not a vindictive b***h. I just hate scammers.


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_
I'm such an ebay narc. Whenever I see stuff like this, or people selling used makeup, I always report it. 

This is totally f'ed up because the seller has so much good feedback, and a history of selling what seem to be authentic MAC items. The sad part is that almost all those auctions have bids, and they're all ending tonight-- so even with us reporting them, I doubt that ebay has people on call on sunday nights to take care of this kind of thing._

 
me too, I feel so bad for ppl who buy fakes w/o knowing it esp b/c it's like ooh they have good feedback, it's real.


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 30, 2006)

I wonder if MAC or Estee Lauder couldn't do something, I mean it's misrepresentation of their products.  Like send a cease and desist letter or something. Oh, I reported all her other auctions too. Did you notice how all her pics are real out of focus, etc. Probably because if you see them up close you'll know they aren't right!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 
_an eye shadow called cotton candy? lol this makes me laugh, *she's not even smart enough to use REAL mac names*!_

 
*Actually, the unfortunate part of it is that she is smart...she knows enough not to use MAC's Trademarked names for her fake stuff (otherwise she'd be liable for suit by Estee Lauder [MAC])...if she makes up her own names, she can at least talk her way out of trouble if she's questioned.  What she's doing is sooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

This is when ebay pisses me off.
There doesn't seem to be a lot of recourse for buyers. :/


----------



## farra712 (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw this, too!  I wrote ebay a mean email after they took off all of my auctions because I said in the description that I did not accept Credit card payments. I am so frustrated that they don't seem to end the ones that are actually ripping people off.  Because since people will bid, they will get money from the final value fee, so I guess they only get pissed off if you find a way around paying $3 in fees for something that was $10.  I wish they cared more about all these people who are getting ripped off.  This is why so many people are afraid to use ebay.


----------



## divaster (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's another reply I received from her on Ebay: 

"I have got 2 hostile emails from you, a member with 0 fedback, you made up a profile in order to contact me. A fake item is not equal or superior quality. I made up the names cause its more fun. The real numbers are on my ad. My son needs eye surgery so I don't care if u think I suck. These colors are Fabulous! I used them and I know they are real. People can read my ad and decide for themselves. You need to find something to do with your time! I hope you feel better!"

Actually the ID I used is my "posting ID" for the Ebay discussion boards, since that's all I've been doing on Ebay lately. I've had it for months. And my message to her wasn't hostile unless you count telling someone they are selling fake products as being hostile. I didn't tell her she sucks, per se, I told her that people who sell fake products make ebay suck.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 30, 2006)

I must say I am very proud of you ladies and your vigilante style! Defending the products you hold dear to your heart and sticking it to those who ruin it for others is very honorable. I hope to see more of this in the future - fake cosmetics is of great concern to me.

Why are fake cosmetics so concerning? 

The world of rip-offs and look-a-likes is a multi-million dollar industry unto itself. In China, you can get nearly anything fake: Fake LV, fake Gucci, fake Pumas - you name it, they sell it. It's one thing to wear fake shoes, or have a fake purse - really, the only difference between you and the person with the real purse is how much was paid and the quality. Most people cannot tell the difference. While I do not condone immitation goods of any kind, immitation cosmetics delve into a whole new realm of problematic. 

I know there are many women and men on this board who struggled for years to find products that do not irritate their skin. Using a counterfeit cosmetic not only poses a risk of irritation, but also an even more frightening risk of allergic reaction, eye damage and possibly blindness. We don't know where these cosmetics are made, who made them, or what is in them. I am angered and frustrated by ebay by the amount of times I personally have contacted them regarding sellers like this woman. I don't give two shits if you think the colour looks nice, these products are unregulated, untested and unsafe. 

Ultimately, the result will be that ebay will no longer attract sellers looking to buy quality products. I highly doubt that any of these poor buyers who were suckered into these "European Exclusive" products will be repeat buyers - upset and angered when they soon find out they have been made a fool of. Once all these buyers are gone, who will buy? Not us! We have found other, safer avenues to sell and exchange our merchandise while maintaining a level of quality assurance that ebay refuses to provide.

I applaud you ladies and your efforts. I encourage all of you to continue to harass and report these sellers. I also encourage you to contact ebay, as I have, and remind them that having these types of sellers on their site is only hurting ebay's business in the end - there will always be another scam for the scammer. These products are dangerous and should be removed. It makes me sad, but the reality is that very little cosmetics should ever be bought from ebay these days.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

she responded to me regarding the situation.
I'm not sure if she's a faker and she's busted, or if she's just mollifying me and going to continue with her disingenuity. *shrug*


----------



## Ada (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's ebay's policy that applies to this, in case anyone was wondering:


*Replica, Counterfeit Items and Unauthorized Copies*

Counterfeits, unauthorized replicas, unauthorized items (such as counterfeit watches, handbags, or other accessories) or unauthorized copies (such as copies of software programs, video games, music albums, movies, television programs, or photographs) are not permitted on eBay. Unauthorized copies include (but are not limited to) copies that are pirated, duplicated, backed-up or bootlegged. It is illegal to sell unauthorized copies of media.

*Guideline: If the product you are selling bears the name or logo of a company, but it wasn't made or endorsed by that company, don't list it on eBay.*

Violations of this policy may result in a range of actions, including:


Listing cancellation
Limits on account privileges
Account suspension 
Forfeit of eBay fees on cancelled listings 
Loss of PowerSeller status



Some Examples

The following are examples of items that may not be listed on eBay:

*A purse that has the Chanel name on it, but was not made by Chanel

Sunglasses bearing the Oakley name, but which are a style never made by Oakley*

A fake autograph passed off as the real thing

Replacement parts for an HP printer which use HP's parts number and name, but were not made by HP

Pirated copies of video games

VHS, CD-R , or DVD-R copies of television programs taped off of television

"Backup" or "archival" copies of software programs

Pirated copies of music

"Bootleg" recordings of live music performances

"Home video" versions of a movie still in theaters

Software loaded onto a hard drive that is not being sold with the original media (disks, manuals, etc.)

CD-Rs containing scanned pages from a book, magazine, manual or other copyrighted written materials that were not written by you 



Why does eBay have this policy?

eBay urges sellers and buyers to comply with all governmental laws and regulations. *Since the sale of counterfeit items, unauthorized replicas and unauthorized copies is prohibited by law* sellers may not list these items on eBay. This policy helps protect buyers from purchasing counterfeit or fraudulent items, helps protect intellectual property rights owners against infringement, and helps create a safer marketplace.





It's pretty clear that this seller is not only violating ebay policy, but the law. And it doesn't matter that she made up names for the products either-- selling a product with the MAC logo that wasn't made by MAC is illegal.

But the problem is enforcement. We can report this stuff every time we see it, but unless ebay actually wants to do anything about it, it doesn't do any good. In the email they send you after you report somebody, ebay says that if it's not immediately obvious to them that the item is fake, they foward it to the trademark holder and ask them if they would like to pursue it. Now I don't know how up to date the staff at ebay is about what MAC packaging looks like, but they don't give you any space on the form to explain WHY you think it's a fake. So it's quite possible that they wouldn't know from looking at tyhe listing. Which means they're forwarding the listing to MAC.... and here's where the real problem comes in.

As far as I know, MAC has made it very clear when people have emailed them or had live chats, that they're not interested in pursuing action against fraudulent ebay sellers. As far as they are concerned, any MAC product sold on ebay should be regarded as fraudulent, since ebay is not an authorized place for MAC products to be sold. I can almost understand this since there's so many people who sell pigment samples and reselling le items and other things which MAC doesn't want them to do-- but there's way too many people for them to try and sue everyone. Maybe they're hoping that the possibility of getting fake items will deter people from buying MAC on ebay and keep them buying it from MAC directly.

But that's BS! For the reasons that were just posted-- we're talking about people's health! People's eyesight! They should really be more responsible about all of this. ESPECIALLY considering they went after THIS SITE just for posting unauthorized PICTURES!! How much sense does that make? They care more about unauthorized pictures being shared by a bunch of hugely devoted MAC fans, than they do about counterfeit products being sold to potential customers?? What are they THINKING? If they're going to crack down somewhere-- really, which place makes more sense? Specktra or ebay?

(ha ha sorry for the rant!)


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

There's a question at the bottom of the screen and it looks like the seller is claiming that she wasn't aware that these were counterfeits she was selling?

I'm not saying that she's sincere, but I wonder how many genuine sellers get tricked like that and sell counterfeits without knowing. Well, nowhere near as many that sell them with the outright purpose of scamming other innocent people, that's for sure.

I totally agree with wattage, if eBay doesn't look after the people that buy items on eBay, you can bet that one day the consumers will bite back by turning their backs on them. And rightly so, says I.


----------



## Ada (Apr 30, 2006)

It's entirely possible that this seller, or any other seller of fakes, doesn't know that their products are not authentic. Reselling on ebay is a huge industry and these people may have very little knowledge about MAC at all. They may have bought one of those huge resale lots you see on there sometimes ($5000 of MAC [email protected]!!). And those products turned out to be fake. And either they don't know, or they're just trying to sell them anyway.

But it doesn't matter. They're still rrsponsible for the authenticy of what they're selling. Ebay policy is very clear about that. And sellers are not allowed to post an "authenticity disclaimer" either-- they're expected to either verify that their products are real or NOT SELL THEM.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 30, 2006)

She clearly knows now and hasn't done jack to contact the people who have bid on these. I have heard back from a couple of her victims already and several are in the process of getting their money back.
Sorry I'm so pissy about this, it just as an eBay member and someone who has very sensitive skin, this kind of fraud strikes close to heart. 

Wattage-great point. I wish I could frame this and send it to eBay, but I know that it would just be ignored. Maybe when someone finally gets injured buying some fake beauty product from one of eBay's auctions and sues them as well as the seller, then they'll take notice and start enforcing them.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_She clearly knows now and hasn't done jack to contact the people who have bid on these. I have heard back from a couple of her victims already and several are in the process of getting their money back.
Sorry I'm so pissy about this, it just as an eBay member and someone who has very sensitive skin, this kind of fraud strikes close to heart._

 
It's not pissy at all, there's probably a whole bunch of people with similar issues who won't even know they have you to thank for at least deterring one seller from selling fake MAC, or buyers from buying it through this seller.

You also have a good point about it only really becoming an issue with eBay once they get into trouble, as a result of such sellers. I wouldn't have a clue to go about it, but if there were some sort of consumer watchdog, I'm sure they'd want to know about eBay's deliberate ignorance of such matters. Most countries have one but eBay's international now, isn't it? But surely they must be answerable to someone, or some board of regulations.


----------



## toby1 (May 1, 2006)

*Here's the Real Kicker*

At the same time this woman had her fakes listed recently, she messaged me about a MAC eyeshadow I had listed asking if I was sure it was real!?! I couldn't believe her nerve after I saw the thread here and looked at her listings! My item was purchased at the MAC counter


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 1, 2006)

People who sell fakes on ebay make my blood boil.


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_At the same time this woman had her fakes listed recently, she messaged me about a MAC eyeshadow I had listed asking if I was sure it was real!?! I couldn't believe her nerve after I saw the thread here and looked at her listings! My item was purchased at the MAC counter_

 
Okay, this would just be funny if it wasn't so sad.
I think she has created an account to end her auctions early, now that she has been reported and her buyers are now contacting her about the fake eye shadows. All of her auctions have been bid on by "endital" a brand new account. It will be interesting to see if she closes her current eBay account and reopens it under a new name. I'd feel sorry for her, except posts in this thread indicate an appalling lack of concern or ethics for what she has done. She hadn't contacted the buyers that I heard back from today, so I think she was just hoping to get by with this. Ugh! Such a slimy individual.

Edit: found out where she got them. She obviously renamed them to try and cover up the fact that they weren't MAC eye shadows. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=5676644  350
and
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=5676643  724


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 1, 2006)

From what I've experienced with eBay so far about reporting replicas, the more people that report the items, the faster they take down the listing I believe. I'm not too sure about that though since it's what I've heard. On the other hand, I won a MAC lot from the seller tony_and_julia before too and was the winning bidder. After finding out this forum by googling, I went back and told the seller she was selling fake items, and I refuse to buy them because they were fakes. She told me she'll report me to eBay for unpaid item, but I had already contacted eBay before that and told them she was selling fakes, and I was unaware. I didn't get an unpaid item strike though. I was a newbie to MAC awhile back, but now I'm more cautious and aware of MAC fakes. =) About that lady that's selling fakes, she posted an item to where she states this and that about the fakes and about her trying to contact everyone and ebay and in the end, she says she wants to help her son to pay for surgery? Seems like she making others feel sorry for her LOL.


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, her story keeps changing. Color me skeptical. I know from the buyers of hers that I contacted that she hasn't offered to cancel the auctions and they were very glad to hear from me about these being fakes. I think she just thought she could get by with it and now is trying to cover her a**, since she has been caught.


----------



## sigwing (May 1, 2006)

I hate scammers too.

It amazes me they defend the quality of their fake products....which if they're so great, why try to pass them off as MAC to begin with?  I'd maybe even be more tempted by a line I'd never heard of if it had what seemed like great colors & quality than seeing something I know might be ok eyeshadow but it's being lied about.  She says they're "fabulous"!

And someone defending themself for lying and cheating people because their son needs eye surgery????  Give me a break.

What is the "Peachy Keen" e/s she has listed for $200???


----------



## sigwing (May 1, 2006)

OK, for some reason this username & the New Jersey location are ringing a bell.  I've read feedback for someone that had sold maybe some brushes or eyeshadows before that people were mad that it took a long time to get their product which they thought was coming from NJ, and found it actually came from Thailand.  That would explain why the description paragraph sounds sort of like a translation in a couple places.  I swear there's a seller or sellers that claim to be from NJ but are actually in Thailand selling the fakes.

It's also humorous the part about "I tried to think of the best names I could" type excuse for the color description names....I mean, a legit e/s HAS a name or maybe a number at least, as we've seen on some samples or prototypes, wasn't it?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 1, 2006)

what a idiot lol. i find it strange that she says she has a lot of mac shadows herself so it is def not a fake then goes on to say bla bla bla i have been cheated i feel so foolish, i wonder where she got her 'mac shadows' from in the 1st place  :|


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_What is the "Peachy Keen" e/s she has listed for $200???_

 
ahh i have to go nd see this lol

peachy keen is a blush. how strange lol


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2006)

That's bs about filing a non-pay dispute. If both sides agree to mutually cancel for an auction, it doesn't count against the buyer. 
I really would feel sorry for her if her main motivation hadn't been greed. Even after she knew she kept defending her right to sell these items. It was only when she got busted and her buyers started contacting her that she was forced to do something. And I'm very skeptical about her "son"s surgery" story. I love how she is still trying to get money out of people in her auction:

"I have spent this whole weekend on the computer writing back and crying. I do not expect anyone to care but I am so sorry. My $600.00 is wasted. If anyone knows an eye surgeon in Southern California my son needs help! [email protected] Please don't anyone write how terrible I am. I have had it all weekend. Not even for Eddy would I cheat people. I still tried to get them an email b4 they won the bid." 

And I know from people I've heard back from that she never contacted them after the auction-I did and that is how they found out that they bought a fake MAC. Certainly not from her. What a creepy individual.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_That's bs about filing a non-pay dispute. If both sides agree to mutually cancel for an auction, it doesn't count against the buyer. 
I really would feel sorry for her if her main motivation hadn't been greed. Even after she knew she kept defending her right to sell these items. It was only when she got busted and her buyers started contacting her that she was forced to do something. And I'm very skeptical about her "son"s surgery" story. I love how she is still trying to get money out of people in her auction:

"I have spent this whole weekend on the computer writing back and crying. I do not expect anyone to care but I am so sorry. My $600.00 is wasted. If anyone knows an eye surgeon in Southern California my son needs help! [email protected] Please don't anyone write how terrible I am. I have had it all weekend. Not even for Eddy would I cheat people. I still tried to get them an email b4 they won the bid." 

And I know from people I've heard back from that she never contacted them after the auction-I did and that is how they found out that they bought a fake MAC. Certainly not from her. What a creepy individual._

 
i was tryin to quote the surgery bit but it wouldnt let me lol
its v confusing lol and a bit scary ive emailed her askin why she is selling a shadow for $200 wonder what she says


----------



## ms.marymac (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_OK, for some reason this username & the New Jersey location are ringing a bell.  I've read feedback for someone that had sold maybe some brushes or eyeshadows before that people were mad that it took a long time to get their product which they thought was coming from NJ, and found it actually came from Thailand.  That would explain why the description paragraph sounds sort of like a translation in a couple places.  I swear there's a seller or sellers that claim to be from NJ but are actually in Thailand selling the fakes.

It's also humorous the part about "I tried to think of the best names I could" type excuse for the color description names....I mean, a legit e/s HAS a name or maybe a number at least, as we've seen on some samples or prototypes, wasn't it?_

 

*Edited to add that I just read through the seller's feedback (the one in NJ). My previous comment was irrevelant.  It's still fishy, though!


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

fishy and paranoia inducing and more than a little aggravating for real sellers. :/


----------



## sigwing (May 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem
That's the ad for the Peachy Keen from her link in the first post of this topic.  She's typed her thing about being cheated by Tony_n_Tina, etc., and THEY are the ones selling the fakes.  Very weird.


----------



## a914butterfly (May 1, 2006)

i wrote her also amd she wrote me back a nasty email that she stated in her auction that it's fake and she is making up the names for fun. she also said she is selling them to raise money for her son's eye operation and that she hopes that i feel better about my self for writing her and spoiling her son's health (if that's even true) and i emailed her back saying that it didnt state anything like that in her auction and when i clicked to send it, it pops up that she is a fake ebay seller (it asks you to decript some letters and/or numbers, which i know is something that once you type it in and send, it decripts your info and people can hack into your ebay and paypal account cause this happened to me before) and when i sent emails to the bidders on these fake eyeshadows, the same thing happens where it wants you to decript whats in a box. so im assuming that she has other accts and is bidding on her own items to try to get bidders and higher bids.


----------



## sindais (May 1, 2006)

Hummm .. this may sound a bit mean .. 

but it may be possible she does have a son and he needs surgery ... and her son needs surgery now because he had been playing with her fake mac eyeshadows... 

karma. 

i dont even buy discounted cosmetics and i prefer to buy LE stuff (cause then i know when it was made). cosmetics and skin care scammers are ALL evil.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 1, 2006)

See this is why im scared of Ebay.


----------



## neeshie (May 1, 2006)

do you think this brush is fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

i really want the 187 brush and this seems the best way to get it...but i won't chance it if you all think its fake

TIA


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

she *says* it's real. (I asked her at the "ask seller a question" link.)

This is of course no guarantee.


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2006)

The prices are so low and there have been a huge number of fake MAC eye shadows sold on the UK. If it were my money, I'd pass.


----------



## neeshie (May 1, 2006)

it's not an eyeshadow ....its a brush...the 187 stippling brush


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2006)

I know, but I would be wary because if it's that cheap, as are her other items, there's a good chance that it is a fake. There have been a lot of fake brushes being sold on eBay right now.


----------



## Vicky88 (May 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ghostangel (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i wrote her also amd she wrote me back a nasty email that she stated in her auction that it's fake and she is making up the names for fun. she also said she is selling them to raise money for her son's eye operation and that she hopes that i feel better about my self for writing her and spoiling her son's health (if that's even true) and i emailed her back saying that it didnt state anything like that in her auction and when i clicked to send it, it pops up that she is a fake ebay seller (it asks you to decript some letters and/or numbers, which i know is something that once you type it in and send, it decripts your info and people can hack into your ebay and paypal account cause this happened to me before) and when i sent emails to the bidders on these fake eyeshadows, the same thing happens where it wants you to decript whats in a box. so im assuming that she has other accts and is bidding on her own items to try to get bidders and higher bids._

 
I think this post is partially incorrect. There is no pop up telling you that the seller is fake. When you send an email through ebay there is always a number that you have to type in. I have emailed many sellers & bidders & I always get that. She is definately not bidding on her own stuff. I emailed her & a few of her bidders and I got replys. She was not nasty to me, and I really don't think she knew she was selling fakes. There really was a seller named tony_and_julia, and that seller was the subject of a very long thread here on specktra. That seller had serveral "lots" of MAC and its all in the feedback. tony_and_julia sold a lot of MAC fakes, chanel too, & a bunch of fake sunglasses.


----------



## ledonatella (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ghostangel* 
_I think this post is partially incorrect. There is no pop up telling you that the seller is fake. When you send an email through ebay there is always a number that you have to type in. I have emailed many sellers & bidders & I always get that. She is definately not bidding on her own stuff. I emailed her & a few of her bidders and I got replys. She was not nasty to me, and I really don't think she knew she was selling fakes. There really was a seller named tony_and_julia, and that seller was the subject of a very long thread here on specktra. That seller had serveral "lots" of MAC and its all in the feedback. tony_and_julia sold a lot of MAC fakes, chanel too, & a bunch of fake sunglasses._

 
How do you definitly know she's not bidding on her own stuff? She could have a friend or collegue do it. She could have not known what she got herself into with the fakes, et al., but once you've been contacted several times about it wouldn't you bother to research it and make sure you weren't instead of just getting defensive and crying about eye surgery. The money she spent for the "lots" of fake makeup (or wherever they are from) could've gone to help her son instead of taking a huge risk on ebay when she didn't even know for sure what she was even selling then. Regardless, who wants to buy something from someone who isn't familer with their product. She can't claim she knows for sure they are real (as one poster said she emailed to them)  and then in the next breath claim to be naive to the whole situation, she's contradicting herself.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 2, 2006)

so i emailed her askin why her 'peachy keen' e/s was $200 and got the following reply

_"So nobody will buy it. It is a message about fake MAC."_

im confused


----------



## a914butterfly (May 2, 2006)

but im sure if someone was stupid enough to buy it for $200.00, im sure she would have took the money real fast!!!  and so also had 3 of them listed at that price, i think 1 would have been enough to make her statement if that was really the case.


----------

